# sputtering, missing on acceleration 96 HB 4 cyl



## lightningadam (Feb 12, 2007)

New to the forum looks like helpful information. Got an issue here. need help.

sputtering, missing on acceleration, does not do it every time just periodically. Have tried new plugs, wires, cap and rotor button, fuel filter. Check engine light came on and it had a few codes. Changed TPS(throttle position) and IAC(Idle air control). Issue stopped for about a week. Check engine light again. got code for fuel temp sensor and IAT sensor, and cylinder 3 misfire. Advanced said those sensors are a dealer item. called dealer they said they never heard of fuel temp for pickup. has anyone ran into behavior like this? It seems like a never ending battle with all these sensors and such. I replace one to get hit by another. any input or ideas?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

welcome to the forum, are you still having the sputterin? I havent heard of a fuel temp sensor either but anything is possible. have you replaced the IAT? have you cleaned the MAF sensor on the dr. side of the t-body? did you check to see if the new wire for #3 is good?

if you need a FSM go here..... PhatG20 - Downloads


----------



## lightningadam (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, still having problem. Ijust bought the $70 IAT from the stealership. I am going to install and clean MAF. check the #3 misfire issue. I love the FSM's. I found the fuel temp sensor on the FSM. FYI - it is on the frame rail beside the gas tank. These vehiciles will sensor you to death. Let ya knpw how it goes.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

I will second dvdswanson's check #3 plug wire even though it new good luck


----------



## lightningadam (Feb 12, 2007)

I changed the IAT sensor and checked the plug wires and plugs all look good and are tight. But it runs worse now. Could the fuel temp sensor be causeing this? Has anyone changed one before? The parts manager has worked there 12 years and never heard of one on a HB pickup.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

stop throwing parts at it 1st of all. download the FSM if you havent already and start trouble shooting. pull the codes and look in the manual. it will tell you how to diagnose the code(s). there is a starting point. 2ndly, what kind of plugs and wires did you install? these trucks are finicky on that.

did the check engine light come on after you had installed that stuff? if so, check the connections to all the sensors in the areas of work. make sure plug wires are not touching each other and not close to metal without an insulator.


----------



## Aknightwhosezni (Jul 26, 2005)

unfortunately I had this exact same problem.... if your exhaust smells like gas, it is undoubtedly your #3 injector... 

loss of power + smelly exhaust + poor gas milage = bad injector

I say this based on everything else you have tried... you have pretty much replaced youre entire ignition system... time to look into buying an injector.... only set you back about $120


----------



## lightningadam (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay, I read about using NGK plugs and autolite wires in nissan pickups. I changed plugs and wires (bosch and cheapos) with that brand and something was eating up my #3 plug, corroding heavily. I reset my check engine codes. All is back to normal running smooth with no sputtering. MY light stayed off for 2 days but back on with no performance changes. Still coding a tank fuel temperature sensor, though.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like you have to remove the level sending unit from the tank... it's part of that assembly.


[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------

